# Playing ASF videos on a pocket pc



## colorado97 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a Compaq Ipaq 3630 with Windows CE version 3.0.9348 (Build 9616) with Windows Media Player version 7.1 (Build 0154) installed. I am trying to play some videos in an ASF format, which are stored on my cf expansion card. Windows Media Player only plays the audio portion of the video. What do I need to do to play the video on my pocket pc?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

Codecs.
Try to install a newer version of mp if you can- it may come with the codecs you need


----------



## colorado97 (Mar 17, 2004)

I have now upgraded my Compaq Ipaq 3630 with Windows CE 2002 version 3.0.11171(Build 11178) with and Windows Media Player version 8.0 (Build 0096). However, the videos still will not play.

The videos are in an ASF format using WMV2 compression. Audio codec: Windows Media Audio V8, 20 kbps, 22 kHz, mono. Video codec: Windows Media Video V8.


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Have you got the .asf files to play at all?......if not try this site, you may find they will play in .rm format as opposed to .asf.
http://www.repairvideo.com/


----------

